# need help



## no_six (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,I was registered on free domain .tk and insrall tikilink in order to have more visits...I also entered tags...and when I go to google and type *apartmani orahovac* my site is there but when i click on link i got a blank page....link what is: http://orahovac.tk/d/?c=1&t=apartme...ach+plaza+more&d=18456559&i=66.249.73.165&y=0
I just want to when i type *apartmani orahovac* to see my page http://orahovac.tk
can u help me?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Did you create any additional pages on tikiwiki? Google seems to think you did and is redirecting all searches to some extra page that doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## no_six (Mar 6, 2008)

nope....i add few tags and now when i search 4 my page,there is my page on search engine but thats not home page,thats page with all tags... and that page doesn't exist and because of that displaying blank page....


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Weird. Google is pulling your address with your meta content. Not to verse in using meta content. I swear I have read it doesn't really help and web pages are going away from it, but I could be wrong. :4-dontkno


```
<meta content="apartmani,apartments,kotor,montenegro,orahovac,oravac,rent,izdavanje,beach,plaza,more,sea,povoljno,cijene" name="tags"/>
```


----------



## no_six (Mar 6, 2008)

Can I do something?or just no way out?


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Add it again via google?

http://www.google.com/addurl/?continue=/addurl

Maybe? Not sure, sorry :4-dontkno


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

Google certainly wouldn't need meta tags since its far more advanced now and searches for keywords in the text on the page. In terms of search engine ranking its best to use everything you have available to you, including the meta so i wouldn't advise against them. Plus smaller, less advanced search engines and directories still use them.

For the google problem I found this in the source code of your home page...

<frame src="/d/?c=44&t=apartmani+apartments+kotor+montenegro+orahovac+oravac+rent+izdavanje+beach+plaza+more+sea+povoljno+cijene&d=18456559&i=62.24.251.242&y=0" name="dot_tk_dashboard" noresize scrolling="no">

It would appear that google is listing this link. I would assume this is the frame for the .tk advertising box at the top of the page. Since this is part of the free domain you have choosen to use I see no way to resolve the problem other than moving to a proper host with a real domain or maybe trying a different free service.

Then you should submit your new address to google. Then its just a matter of waiting till google crawls your site again.


----------

